# 1990 240sx. Is this a good deal?



## HMan0199 (May 25, 2019)

First of all, hello to all, I'm new here, and I would like to introduce myself. I'm HMan0199, I live in Miami, and I have been wanting to buy either a 240sx or 180sx project car for some time now. Also, I might be way out on left field, coming from the Jeep world.

Now, with that outta the way, I wanted to reaffirm that this is a good deal.

The price listed is $400, and the seller says that the motor and trans where working before starting his project. Now, it has a gutted interior (which I think I will just put some sound proofing, a roll cage and bucket seats) and a missing bumper and light vessels.

I will be going to check the car out this weekend, and in the mean time I will upload some of the pics from the posting.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

A average running 1990 240SX is selling for $2,000 and up. I've seen some "show room" condition 240SX cars going $6,000 and up. The 240SX cars are starting to become a collector's item so you know the price in years to come will be shooting up. So in your case, it's a steal. Post some pics for us.


----------

